# Max is Back



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I sure have missed reading and posting to this board, but racing has been keeping me very busy. I not only drive but I have become a track photographer as well. I should have a little more time to drop in and read up on all the new members soon. This is such a friendly place!!

I had re-done my computer and was not able to log in properly last night. I tried posting pictures but the seem to have gone into never-never land. I don't know what happened. 

Here are some new pictures of Max (maximums colossus)


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome back, Max looking good as ever! :twisted:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

it's great to see Max back in action.. great upclose shots.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is so cute!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures. Your really good at taking close-ups.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I like the third to last one where his head is laying down. He looks so sweet. He reminds me so much of my cat Mitzi who is 19 yrs old now except Mitz has a large white patch on her chest and it is the softest fur on her body. Those yawning shots are good too!!

Welcome back Max!!!


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

Very gorgeous kitty!!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I just love Max!! He rules!


----------

